# Strange/Weird  Roadside  Attractions



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

on your road trip ...


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Kadee (Jul 14, 2019)

The big galah
In a tiny town called Kimba in South Aust


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

World's tallest file cabinet, Burlington, VT  (I saw this!)


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Kadee (Jul 15, 2019)

Big bench which is part of a memorial to miners who were killed on mines
in the city where I grew up in New South Wales ( Australia )


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2019)

*WORLD’S LARGEST BALL OF TWINE — CAWKER CITY, KANSAS*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

Cadillac Ranch, TX


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Whole new meaning to Lava-Tree/ Lavatory


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

oh my Cod! ^^^


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Great place to get homemade Apple Pies on HWY 401


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2019)

Jolly Green Giant


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2019)

Troll under the Fremont Bridge in Seattle. That's a Volkswagon he grabbed off the bridge.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

This colonial-style blockhouse is just up the street from me. It is open to tourists from Memorial Day weekend until Columbus Day weekend (late May to Mid-October).


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2020)

Mr. Peanut with some new teeth,,


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2020)

At one of the various 'Farm Gates' around the Adelaide Hills
'Farm Gates' sell a multitude of produce and there is an 'Honesty Box' for payment
Sadly most Farmers now have had to resort to Security Cameras to reduce stealing
This one is on the way to Mannum which is a town located on the Murray River
There is often Pony poop/Horse Poop & Cow poop there but not this time


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2022)




----------

